# Newbie from New York City on 2ww



## Belfast Child (Nov 9, 2008)

Hello Everyone!!! I'm a newbie currently on a 2ww.. So happy to find you all!! Makes me feel closer to home..
Here's a little info about myself:
TCC for 2 years naturally (with fibroids). For 2 years my Dr said to leave it alone as it was on my uterus and will not affect pregnancy. Decided to get a 2nd opinion Oct 2008 with a fertility specialist. He told me I needed to remove it ASAP as it has been preventing me from becoming pregnant and if I did conceive that I will definitely miscarry as it was 8cm!! (size of an orange) Went for another opinion and they told me exactly the same thing. So I made an appointment and had it removed Dec 2008. Had a check up with the fertility Dr in Feb and he told me to try and conceive starting my next period end of March. March came - BFN, tried April - BFN. So he introduced me to IUI's on clomid.. May, June and July IUI on clomid- BFN. Next step was ivf. Started stimming Oct 21st with Gonal-F.. Had my egg retrieval Oct 30th, got 2 grade 1's and 1 grade 2. Did a 3 day transfer Nov 2nd.. Now I am patiently waaaiiitttiinnngggggggggggg. Today I am 10post ET.. I have no symptoms whatsoever. My pg test is schueled for Friday Nov 14th 

Sorry for the long message  


BELFAST CHILD XX


----------



## Lesley08 (May 4, 2008)

Morning Belfast Child

We test on the same day! Im on 2ww following DE IVF in Czech Rep on 1 Nov. Just popping on before work as I have promised myself I wont obsess this week but its hard to avoid it! Best of luck and no doubt catch up with you later  

Lesley xx


----------

